# Lidl Pressure Washer (Karcher??)



## packard

Credit to HUKD forums, Lidl from 14/02/10 are selling the following PW for £79.99 with a *THREE *year warranty

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_9677.htm










HUKD forum states this is Karcher?

Looking at the photo the connections do not seem to be the "normal" karcher type.

Any comments?


----------



## Ross

It used to be Karcher but I think those are made in China possibly.


----------



## Avanti

packard said:


> Credit to HUKD forums, Lidl from 14/02/10 are selling the following PW for £79.99 with a *THREE *year warranty
> 
> http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_9677.htm
> 
> HUKD forum states this is Karcher?
> 
> Looking at the photo the connections do not seem to be the "normal" karcher type.
> 
> Any comments?





Ross said:


> It used to be Karcher but I think those are made in China possibly.


Cos I have said before and I will say again, it is a Lavor , no point arguing with me on this one, I am absolutely sure :thumb:


----------



## chillly

Its a Lavor then  I can smell humble pie maybe Ross get you spoon:thumb: Hope this is taken as a joke:thumb:


----------



## packard

The chap on HUKD site says when you ring the help line its Karcher........ ?


----------



## Dipesh

I want to know if this has a plastic or metal pump but no one seems to know!!


----------



## Avanti

Dipesh said:


> I want to know if this has a plastic or metal pump but no one seems to know!!


It will be metal but prolly aluminium as opposed to brass


----------



## Ross

chillly said:


> Its a Lavor then  I can smell humble pie maybe Ross get you spoon:thumb: Hope this is taken as a joke:thumb:


Are you baking it?


----------



## Dipesh

Avanti said:


> It will be metal but prolly aluminium as opposed to brass


What would the difference be between this and the nilfisk pump? Are they just as strong?


----------



## Avanti

Dipesh said:


> What would the difference be between this and the nilfisk pump? Are they just as strong?


If the unit is cared for then nothing really, the properties of brass heads for a pump vs aluminum aluminium is more likely to warp and the lighter density may make the machine more noisy, the brass pumps are always featured in 'higher end ' machines :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh

Cheers Avanti. 

I think I'm going to get this over the nilfisk as 3 year warantee seems to fit the bill perfectly. 

I'm fed up my karcher's breaking!


----------



## p3asa

I bought the Lavor unit from Aldi around 4 years ago which looks very similar.
The hose split after only using it under 5 times although it was replaced under warranty. 
I put it to the back of the shed and pulled it back out when I got in to detailing.
Since then I have used it at least twice a week for well over a year and its worked flawlessly.

Pressure Washer FAQ


----------



## Avanti

p3asa;2107801[B said:


> ]I bought the Lavor unit from Aldi around 4 years ago which looks very similar.[/B]The hose split after only using it under 5 times although it was replaced under warranty.
> I put it to the back of the shed and pulled it back out when I got in to detailing.
> Since then I have used it at least twice a week for well over a year and its worked flawlessly.
> 
> Pressure Washer FAQ


Why are you guys getting so confused? the Powercraft which is from Aldi are Karcher
The Units from Lidl are Lavor...simples :thumb:


----------



## Stuart1441

Does anyone know what fittings it will take? (Kew, Karcher, Etc.)
I currently have a snow foam lance with a kew / Alto fitting for my other pressure washer and want one that will be compatable


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It won't be a Karcher if it has a three year warranty!


----------



## p3asa

Avanti said:


> Why are you guys getting so confused? the Powercraft which is from Aldi are Karcher
> The Units from Lidl are Lavor...simples :thumb:


No wonder I couldn't find them in Aldi.


----------



## Growie

Are these defintely Lavor and are they a brass or even metal pump. Seems a better deal than the Nilfisk and my 3rd Karcher has packed up :-(


----------



## lpoolck

If anyone got this, how did they get on? Is it any good, and what's the noise like? Looking to possible buy this! Thanks.


----------



## dizzydiesel

Is this washer any good?
Spare me the technical analysis & Karcher comparison debate. Just need to know if it's worth a punt for someone like me (wash the car once a week)

BTW - the suns out & it's time to get claying again. :buffer:


----------



## Dipesh

I'd say yes. I'm still yet to go and check it out though, just. Not had the time!


----------



## Growie

It's a Powercraft and apparently they have Karcher motors. I'm confused though as it looks like a lavor gun and has a three year warranty which no Karcher will have. Reading on the deal site they mention someone has rang and it goes through to Karcher. Confusing stuff this.... Can anyone clarify?


----------



## superk

The PW has this fitting:









Can someone confirm this beeing a LAVOR fitting?


----------



## emmcee

Bought one myself yesterday after seeing this thread.

The image on this page suggests it is a Kew/Alto- the Lavor one has bigger lugs. http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/autobrite-heavy-duty-snow-foam-lance-various-connections-305-p.asp Would like someone to confirm for real though before I pick up a snow foam lance now.

It seems to be fairly decent washer (ignoring the fact that my casing wasn't assembled properly and needed a little persuasion). I tried it out on the decking and it actually splintered the wood, so pressure seems a little excessive, which is nice.


----------



## Growie

How have you brought one if they don't come on sale until thursday?

Emmcee, Is the pump metal?

I don't want to buy one if it's a Karcher pump.


----------



## Dan_BlackSRi

Been after a new PW to replace my ageing one... looks like a trip out is required


----------



## emmcee

Growie said:


> How have you brought one if they don't come on sale until thursday?
> 
> Emmcee, Is the pump metal?
> 
> I don't want to buy one if it's a Karcher pump.


Through the magic of time travel!  Actually it's because I'm in Ireland and we get it earlier. We don't get the 20 quid patio cleaner though which would have been handy.

Pump is aluminium according to the ad - I wouldn't have bought it if it was plastic. I doubt the quality is fantastic but for the price it can't be that bad.


----------



## nicks16v

What snow foam fitting is it? Its not Karscher for definate.


----------



## Dipesh

Defo getting it now!


----------



## Rascal_69

I have got a lavour pressure washer and it looks the same fitting as mines.
It must just be rebranded lavour pressure washer. For the price am looking to buy it aswel even though i dont really need it as i got a new lavour not long ago.
The fitting is good on them and its easy and quick to change the lances over.


----------



## emmcee

Any chance you could take a photo against a measuring tape? The Kew fittings are identical apart from the size of the lugs,


----------



## Growie

If it's an aluminium pump thenits worth it. Still can't understand why someone mentioned when they called the helpline they got Karcher as they use plastic parts if I'm not wrong. I need a new PW but as I've been through 3 Karchers I don't want to buy another.

Emmcee, is it all metal pump or just parts? Do you have a contact number on the item to confirm who it's manufactured by


----------



## emmcee

Lidl link says Aluminium pump - apart from that I don't know. Not planning to open it up to see!

http://www.grizzly-gmbh.de/ are the manufacturers. Service centre is

DES UK Ltd.,
Unit B7,
Oxford Street Ind. Park,
Bilston,
West Midlands,
WV14 7LF

Ph 0870 7876177


----------



## emmcee

I stand corrected - the UK site doesn't say it's aluminium, but the Irish one does:

http://www.lidl.ie/ie/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20100412.p.2100W_150bar_Pressure_Cleaner

Now if someone can confirm it's a Lavor fitment I can get a Snow foam lance!


----------



## lpoolck

The pressure seems a little low - a max of 110 bar


----------



## Avanti

lpoolck said:


> The pressure seems a little low - a max of 110 bar


It's the flow rate that matters, the 110bar is on the needle spray and I doubt you would be putting that pattern towards your car


----------



## BestGear

Guys

Does anyone know when Aldi usually get the stuff on the shop floor?

Will they be there on weds evening or will it be strictly thursday morning?

David


----------



## kmeleon

emmcee said:


> I stand corrected - the UK site doesn't say it's aluminium, but the Irish one does:
> 
> http://www.lidl.ie/ie/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20100412.p.2100W_150bar_Pressure_Cleaner
> 
> Now if someone can confirm it's a Lavor fitment I can get a Snow foam lance!


I'm also considering buying this Lidl Parkside pressure water but I need to be sure on the fitment. Have you bought a Lavor fitment or Kew one?

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=SHI-FLANCE-LAV

Otherwise, I think to get the Nilfisk Alto c120.


----------



## emmcee

I haven't bought a lance yet - but I'm 99.9% sure it's Lavor now.

This site has a better picture of the fittings http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/foam-lance-various-fittings/prod_371.html

Notice the Lavor lugs are about the same length as the section that holds the O-Ring? then compare it to the picture earlier in the thread. The Kew lugs are much smaller.


----------



## superk

I'v ordered the Snow Lance with Lavor fitting.
Can't wait to put my hands on it! 
Shinerama confirmed that it's a Lavor fitting.


----------



## BestGear

superk said:


> I'v ordered the Snow Lance with Lavor fitting.
> Can't wait to put my hands on it!
> Shinerama confirmed that it's a Lavor fitting.


Lets hope you are lucky to pick up one of the lidl washers... they are apparently in short stock according to my local shop... 

That is why I asked above if the stock goes out tonight or only tomorrow morning....

It might be time to get the sleeping bag out ;-)


----------



## Avanti

BestGear said:


> Lets hope you are lucky to pick up one of the lidl washers... they are apparently in short stock according to my local shop...
> 
> T*hat is why I asked above if the stock goes out tonight or only tomorrow morning....*


Get there 30 mins before closing this evening, as the stocks come out for the next day, they usually only have a few units, so early is best :thumb:


----------



## superk

BestGear said:


> Lets hope you are lucky to pick up one of the lidl washers... they are apparently in short stock according to my local shop...
> 
> That is why I asked above if the stock goes out tonight or only tomorrow morning....


I live in Slovenia.
I already bought it wednesday in Italy only 30 km from my home :driver:.


----------



## BestGear

Avanti said:


> Get there 30 mins before closing this evening, as the stocks come out for the next day, they usually only have a few units, so early is best :thumb:


Excellent!

Lets hope I am not hurt in the rush...

D


----------



## kmeleon

If this Lidl Parkside PW worths it, and is better than the Nilfisk C120 for the money, I'll get one this Saturday in France. It says the pressure is up to 150 bars, which is too much for the car paint. In the features, the lenght of the hose is 6 meters.


----------



## BestGear

BestGear said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Lets hope I am not hurt in the rush...
> 
> D


Hi

FYI - I went to my local store an hour ago and asked if they would be out tonight, and was told that the bargains that they have few of will be out circa 19:50...just before they close....

David


----------



## lpoolck

Good to know that they put it out last thing at night! Save my disappointment in the future when I go after work and they were sold out by 9-10AM


----------



## Dipesh

I went to 2 lidl's today and not a sign of any! Not even a price tag! Will have to go again tomorrow me thinks! 

On the up side, I've stocked up on screenwash!


----------



## Oakey22

anyone know what these are like? are they better than the Nilfisk?


----------



## Robbie.M

I tried every Lidl in my area first thing this morning and they were all sold out, so a quick phonecall to lidl customer services and they were very helpfull, phoned a few stores for me and got the last one in the area put away for me..:thumb:...so I go and pick it up, get it home and set it all up ready to rinse the dust off my car...then it happened, after about 5 minutes of use it took the knock  no motor noise, nothing, done everything it said in the trouble shooting guide and nothing, gonna phone the manufacturers tomorrow and see if they can help


----------



## kmeleon

Robbie.M said:


> I tried every Lidl in my area first thing this morning and they were all sold out, so a quick phonecall to lidl customer services and they were very helpfull, phoned a few stores for me and got the last one in the area put away for me..:thumb:...so I go and pick it up, get it home and set it all up ready to rinse the dust off my car...then it happened, after about 5 minutes of use it took the knock  no motor noise, nothing, done everything it said in the trouble shooting guide and nothing, gonna phone the manufacturers tomorrow and see if they can help


Now I have no doubt that the Nilfisk c120 will be a better bet.


----------



## Dipesh

Finally got one! 

I'm not worried about it breaking, it's covered for 3 years so I'm happy!!


----------



## kmeleon

Dipesh said:


> Finally got one!
> 
> I'm not worried about it breaking, it's covered for 3 years so I'm happy!!


good to know! Would you please try and give a review on it? That'll help me to make my mind. They will have it on shelves tomorrow in France.

Thanks


----------



## Dipesh

It's at the mrs as she got it from the one near her. If I get chance on Sunday when I see her I'll defo put up some thoughts!


----------



## Br1an_g

been trying to get one of these today, tried 2 stores near me and both sold out.

phoned them and according to their customer service its sold out nationally now but the offer may be repeated in 3-6 months time.


----------



## Robbie.M

well after a call to the grizzy service centre and explaining the problem theyy said to write them a letter and enclose a photocopy of my receipt and they'll send me a new one...so when it arrives I'll get a chance to review it, if its not een done already


----------



## emmcee

For anyone who picked up one of these, I can confirm it's a Lavor fitting - picked up a foam lance today :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh

Grrr, mine just cut out today!!! Piece of s**t!!!!


----------



## r_youngson

Mine cut out after 5 minutes of use too, but found that the fuse had blown. Only had a 5A fuse fitted in a 2100W unit, stuck a 10A in and now runs fine


----------



## Dipesh

oh really??


----------



## Dipesh

Just tried, no joy!!!


----------



## Ross

Dipesh said:


> Grrr, mine just cut out today!!! Piece of s**t!!!!


Looks like that 3 year warranty will get used quite a lot then.


----------



## Dipesh

lol, its going back monday morning!

Nilfisk being delivered Tuesday


----------



## Ross

Dipesh said:


> lol, its going back monday morning!
> 
> Nilfisk being delivered Tuesday


Oh what Nilfisk have you gone for?


----------



## Dipesh

C110 from Argos, pretty good price @ £48.

Its only 10 l/h less this the lidl one so i dont think i'll notice much of a difference.

I also got this too;

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7171327/Trail/searchtext>NILFISK.htm

Seems to be really good idea. I love having my arches clean, this should make it easier, hopefully.


----------



## emmcee

Dipesh said:


> Grrr, mine just cut out today!!! Piece of s**t!!!!


That sucks. Nilfisk is bound to be a winner though.

Had to disassemble my lance to remove a tiny bit of plastic that was causing it to cut ou,t but has been working fine ever since. Washed the car twice, did the decking, stripped manky patio furniture back to the wood for varnishing, washed the child (well I seriously considered it this evening).

Let us know if it's easy to get your money back :thumb:


----------

